# Is this normal?



## HollywoodBob (Jan 19, 2005)

My regular 22¢ feeder goldfish has gotten quite large and recently he's well, I'll the the picture speak for it.

At first I thought he was sick but he's been in the hospital tank for a few weeks, I had a bacterial infection break out when I brought home my Oranda, and he's been getting steadily more black. He used to be a nice shiny metallic orange, and now he looks like a mess. Is he going to keep getting darker?

-HollywoodBob


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If they stack up in a single line next time you can make it like a totem pole. :lol: 
Goldfish can change colors as they age but usually it is from a darker color to orange. But I suppose it could go the other way.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

well I have noticed it on a lot of fish at work, but I have no clue what it is... maybe try an all goldfish forum? or look it up?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

feeders are comets, pond fish, and orandas can get pretty big too. comets need 55 gallons but i see no problem keeping them in a 30 or higher


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

How big is this tank? It looks awfully growded to me.


----------



## HollywoodBob (Jan 19, 2005)

The color changing guy is about 5 months old. Got him right before Christmas, and he was an inch long. Now he's about 4 inches.

That's just my hospital tank. It's a 20 gallon, and they were all only in there because I was replacing the sand in my other 55 gallon tank with gravel, the sand was irritating their gills and the oranda seems to have eaten some sand it upset his stomach.

-HollywoodBob


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad to hear that. My orandas have changed colors too. Their white turned more and more gold in places. Nice look to it though. But I heard many people comment on their goldies changing over time. I believe that is pretty much normal.


----------



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

I saw large comets 6" or so at a LFS and they had the same coloration, and they're usually pretty good about keeping the illnesses down (they have so many hospitalization/isolation tanks!).


----------



## HollywoodBob (Jan 19, 2005)

Well he changed to a complete black, then died.  I don't know what was wrong with him.

-HollywoodBob


----------



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm sorry. Check the thread I started in the goldfish forum about the black edging on the tails. And check this link out. There's actually a couple where the symptom is turning black.
http://www.aquatronicsonline.com/hobbyist/hobbyist3.htm


----------

